# 12,000 Sandhill Cranes -Bosque de Apache, New Mexico



## LizM (Nov 28, 2005)

Somebody close to Bosque de Apache PLEASE go take some sandhill crane pics.  I am too far away and can't go this year.   I have seen a few pics and heard and audio story on this place and it is amazing!!!!

http://www.friendsofthebosque.org/

http://www.fws.gov/southwest/refuges/newmex/bosque/index.html


----------

